# Fiat Ducato Front Speaker access



## refuel (Nov 20, 2005)

Good evening all,

Does anyone happen to know how to access the front speakers on a year 2000 2.8 TDi A class Hymer B524 built on a Fiat Ducato chassis? The background noise in my Hymer is normally acceptable but if I want to listen to the radio or CDs, having the speakers at knee level is not the best place to get the output above the noise. Thought I would move them up and sit them on the carpet in front of the windscreen and/or change them for something a bit more powerful. But I can't even get at them to find out what impedance and wattage they are.  There must be a simple way of dropping the dash plastic but blowed if I can see it. Any DIY advice gratefully received.


----------



## smokingdragon (Apr 27, 2006)

Hi Refuel

I've replaced my speakers from a 2000 itd C class, they are 4 ohm units. My replacement speakers were better but I should have paid more as programs like Radio4 are not that clear above the vehicle noise, music is OK though.

Sorry I don't know how Hymers fit them in, a standard Ducato is very straight forward.

Simon


----------



## JohnDough (Mar 3, 2006)

Hi refuel I have a 99 Fiat and before the hols fitted new dash speakers to my MH ,on the R.H. of a rhd vehicle there are fixings down at pedal level and one at side of the dash a torx type,caution when pulling the lower piece of the dash out as you have to pull forward to release the top edge and then slide it down voile! all will be revealed. On the opposite side just remove the screws (2 in the glove box) and slide down and out. 

Not sure if your model has the same dash though as there were some cosmetic changes to the model around 99-2000.

P.S. I also have a pair of 30watt boxed type speakers at ear level which are great for the high freqs.


----------



## refuel (Nov 20, 2005)

Simon - thanks for the reply - I was beginning to think no-one had ever come across the same problem 8O 

I think the cab area on my Hymer is probably, more or less, a standard Ducato cab area. The speaker grilles are at about knee height on the outer edges of the dash front facing towards the rear. If that sounds the same as yours can you tell me how you removed the grey plastic mouldings to actually get at the speakers? (If you think it will help I can take a couple of photos and put them up here on the forum).

Can you also tell me what wattage speakers you put in if possible?

JohnDough - thanks for your reply as well. I'll have a look tomorrow to see if your dis-assembly instructions are workable on my LHD model. At least I have some idea what I am looking for now! As regards siting the new speakers (eventually I hope) I did see one Hymer that had big wattage jobbies velcroed to the flat carpet on the front above the dash and aimed vertically upwards with the sound reflecting off the windscreen back into the cab. I like that idea I think and can presently see no reason why it shouldn't work fairly effectively. Would welcome your comments, and any others from any acoustic experts out there.


----------



## The Symbiosis (Aug 25, 2018)

Hi, 
I'm having the same issue with a Homer B544, could you find a way of getting to the front speakers? 
Thanks


----------



## The Symbiosis (Aug 25, 2018)

The Symbiosis said:


> Hi,
> I'm having the same issue with a Homer B544, could you find a way of getting to the front speakers?
> Thanks


Homer being Hymer, not the Simpsons


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I wouldn't bother, just get to the back of the radio, and tap into the speaker wires there.


----------

